# More peace in the Middle East



## BeardedConservative (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...eportedly-dropping-barrel-bombs-from-the-sky/ 

I am honestly, never surprised when stories like this arise. Just shows the lack of caring and compassion for fellow countrymen. Also shows how desperate they are to have weapons that will cause serious problems.


----------



## JBS (Jan 14, 2014)

They put fins on it to keep it pointing down.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 14, 2014)

The FARC made mortars from 55 gal drums. Never seen bombs though.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 14, 2014)

I guess, when they said you're fucked they meant it. Those definitely look like massive cock and balls. Still crazy either way, apparently they are just getting McGyver in syndication over there.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 14, 2014)

No, they have been cagey for  years. If it has a hole, they either try to stick their dicks or explosives in it.

I remember when everyone was going ape shit over the IRAM in 08. For all intents and purposes, it looked like someone stuffed a gask tank (think helium or oxygen industrial) full of explosives, jammed a rocket motor on the ass end, a dollop of graze sensitive fuze on top, and said "Go forth to spread hate, my little bastard son."

The pics that came from Syria showing the VX rounds looked, to me, like IRAMs as opposed to standard military chemical rounds. They share the know how.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 14, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> No, they have been cagey for  years. If it has a hole, they either try to stick their dicks or explosives in it.
> 
> I remember when everyone was going ape shit over the IRAM in 08. For all intents and purposes, it looked like someone stuffed a gask tank (think helium or oxygen industrial) full of explosives, jammed a rocket motor on the ass end, a dollop of graze sensitive fuze on top, and said "Go forth to spread hate, my little bastard son."
> 
> The pics that came from Syria showing the VX rounds looked, to me, like IRAMs as opposed to standard military chemical rounds. They share the know how.



Oh the things you have seen, I am sure prior to that they did insert their cock. I would be cagey as well, if the country I lived in chose not to adapt to the times.


----------

